# Uber is a Scam



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

I was told I was going to make good money but it was a lie. Uber is charging customers the lowest prices and take 20 percent from the driver so each driver is being robbed the little earnings.


----------



## Sam M. (Nov 26, 2014)

Lmao! Sorry your post had me rolling!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

don't forget the $1 gimme gimme fee.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Sorry - was this a complaint or a statement? I love seeing new members here. Your account was created 10 minutes ago. Your account was updated 9 minutes ago, and then you press on to ***** in record time. Really there's like 400 other members here that ***** about the same thing. Do you have anything positive to share with the crowd? 

While I don't mind people venting, because everyone has bad days. You haven't even introduced yourself in the people section. It's like walking into a bar and yelling at the bartender "HEY THIS BAR IS SHIT, BUT GIVE ME A BEER"


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Sorry - was this a complaint or a statement? I love seeing new members here. Your account was created 10 minutes ago. Your account was updated 9 minutes ago, and then you press on to ***** in record time. Really there's like 400 other members here that ***** about the same thing. Do you have anything positive to share with the crowd?
> 
> While I don't mind people venting, because everyone has bad days. You haven't even introduced yourself in the people section. It's like walking into a bar and yelling at the bartender "HEY THIS BAR IS SHIT, BUT GIVE ME A BEER"


Well, I posted my professional head shot, I gave my legal name and birth date. So, I'm sorry for you.


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

it's a damn good head shot.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> I was told I was going to make good money but it was a lie. Uber is charging customers the lowest prices and take 20 percent from the driver so each driver is being robbed the little earnings.


It is what it is. If you have a vehicle that's already paid for and gets decent mileage, you can do OK. Personally, if it wasn't for the completely flexible schedule, I would not put up with it.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> Well, I posted my professional head shot, I gave my legal name and birth date. So, I'm sorry for you.


Really - that's your answer? While I do applaud your effort to not hide your identity, still doesn't change the fact you won't actually provide anything useful to any of the members here.

So in other words, just another person to add to the ignore list 

Edit: Please go and update your profile on your Citizens Shipper account, it looks as if you haven't been back there in 5 months :https://www.citizenshipper.com/profile/luis-r/59940/#panel2-2


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

oh come on DjTim lay off the guy. I think he's a cool cat.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Rule #1. Never use your real name on an internet forum. You never know what crazy people are out there.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

DriversOfTheWorldUnite said:


> oh come on DjTim lay off the guy. I think he's a cool cat.


Sorry - I'm just tired of the same crap story from every new driver. I really don't mind helping people out. WAIT - **** I missed it. I need to advertise t-shirts, bumper stickers and coffee mugs with "**** Uber". Every new member here can get one for 20 bucks.Sucker born every minute right?


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

A T-Shirt?


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

BTW, I like your philosophical expression, "BAR". But I suggest you better stop underestimating members because I bet my life you're not smarter than myself. So, FYI, I sent an email to Uber saying I stop effective and permanently driving for Uber and another email saying uber is worthless, scam, and robbed me on my payments. I also wrote to uber "**** YOU UBER". So, you're living mistaking the facts. Please silence your ignorance.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Not sure if it's the wine, but this thread has me rolling! Not my idea of a perfect Saturday night, but I've had worse


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> Well, I posted my professional head shot, I gave my legal name and birth date. So, I'm sorry for you.


BOOM! headshot...


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> BTW, I like your philosophical expression, "BAR". But I suggest you better stop underestimating members because I bet my life you're not smarter than myself. So, FYI, I sent an email to Uber saying I stop effective and permanently driving for Uber and another email saying uber is worthless, scam, and robbed me on my payments. I also wrote to uber "**** YOU UBER". So, you're living mistaking the facts. Please silence your ignorance.


I actually haven't ignored you yet, but after reading your last statement - This is all that I see:


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

So, are you willingly calling upon you the FBI and the Homeland Security as per your statement? I might have Uber against me but I my government, the USA. So, please let me know so I can proceed turning you over.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

So, this is my Saturday night. I'm watching 24 on Amazon and periodically pausing it to check hubby's Uber to see if he's had any fares while simultaneously waiting for a new post in this thread. Yeah, I'm officially lame, but it's OK, the wine makes it all better


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

whoa I knew this guy was hot stuff. He is under cover CIA.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> So, are you willingly calling upon you the FBI and the Homeland Security as per your statement? I might have Uber against me but I my government, the USA. So, please let me know so I can proceed turning you over.


Let me see if I can decipher this.......... I can't never mind. Can you please rearrange the words in your quoted statement so we can understand what the heck you are saying? I'll reply if it starts to make sense.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm glad to know that he's incoherent to others. I thought it was either brain damage from too much mindless TV or the wine


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I'm glad to know that he's incoherent to others. I thought it was either brain damage from too much mindless TV or the wine


whoa careful. I destroyed a good computer that way


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It was carefully staged for the picture to convey all the aspects simultaneously. It is resting safely on the nightstand.


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Let me see if I can decipher this.......... I can't never mind. Can you please rearrange the words in your quoted statement so we can understand what the heck you are saying? I'll reply if it starts to make sense.


So, it seems clear that you are a joke.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

OK, that almost made me spew my wine!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> So, it seems clear that you are a joke.


Actually at this point I can't tell if you're trying to make a joke or you're serious.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Whoa, LA! This is entertaining. I thought we were crazy in Charleston, SC. Grab some popcorn folks! This is going to be interesting read!


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Actually at this point I can't tell if you're trying to make a joke or you're serious.


So...you can't tell but keep saying...Interesting homosapien, very rare.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

OMG, I LOVE trolls! Let's face it, without trolls, forums would be far less entertaining.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Casandria said:


> OMG, I LOVE trolls! Let's face it, without trolls, forums would be far less entertaining.


I'm seriously not trying to be a troll. I just like reading complete and competent sentences. Is it really too much to ask for something that makes sense without having to use Google to translate english back to english?


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> OMG, I LOVE trolls! Let's face it, without trolls, forums would be far less entertaining.


Finally someone recognize my mythical powerful philosophy but it's so sad to know that it just "WINE TALK".


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

The wine may be talking, but at least it's using proper grammar and complete sentences.


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> The wine may be talking, but at least it's using proper grammar and complete sentences.


I'm proud of any coherent homosapien that is capable of clearly understanding any message but to see that fail to see it, then, I realize how far their mental capacity could possibly reach. It's very sad.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Then you should mourn your own mental capacity as an incoherent homosapien.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> I'm proud of any coherent homosapien that is capable of clearly understanding any message but to see that fail to see it, then, I realize how far their mental capacity could possibly reach. It's very sad.


I've been waiting ALL MY LIFE to post this meme. Enjoy.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

The real issue isn't the speaking of English, but the writing of English. "Their, there and they're" all sound the same as do "it's and its". It's in the writing that you weed out the inadequate homosapiens. Of course, our resident homosapien loving troll is remiss in his use of several articles and his sentence structure is arguably lacking so it begs the question as to whether he could "speak" English, but then again, I'm into my third or fourth glass of wine (I lost count somewhere around homosapiens) so I'm probably not the best judge despite my masters in English.


----------



## YourMother (Dec 18, 2014)

Casandria said:


> OK, that almost made me spew my wine!


The rest of this thread isn't interesting - but I'm loving watching you react!


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> The real issue isn't the speaking of English, but the writing of English. "Their, there and they're" all sound the same as do "it's and its". It's in the writing that you weed out the inadequate homosapiens. Of course, our resident homosapien loving troll is remiss in his use of several articles and his sentence structure is arguably lacking so it begs the question as to whether he could "speak" English, but then again, I'm into my third or fourth glass of wine (I lost count somewhere around homosapiens) so I'm probably not the best judge despite my masters in English.


Well, congratulations! But, a real master never critics. But then again, it's just wine talking. It's reasonable.


----------



## Jefe (Dec 14, 2014)

Lol at everything here. Thank you all.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

A real master never "criticizes" is what an English speaking homosapien would say (of course, that's a total falsehood because anyone who has truly mastered an art would be the first to critique others.) At least you have spell check enabled.

@YourMother, LOVE your handle and your comment!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> Well, congratulations! But, a real master never critics. But then again, it's just wine talking. It's reasonable.


Facepalm... Critics review movies, books, music. Critique is giving feed back or helpful information.


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

YourMother said:


> The rest of this thread isn't interesting - but I'm loving watching you react!


Good, I'm flattered. You're loving my actions. And I though I was going to die single. How romantic.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I give you props for knowing which "you're" to use.


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I give you props for knowing which "you're" to use.


LOL


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> Well, I posted my professional head shot, I gave my legal name and birth date. So, I'm sorry for you.


Yes, You give good head...


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Really - that's your answer? While I do applaud your effort to not hide your identity, still doesn't change the fact you won't actually provide anything useful to any of the members here.
> 
> So in other words, just another person to add to the ignore list
> 
> Edit: Please go and update your profile on your Citizens Shipper account, it looks as if you haven't been back there in 5 months :https://www.citizenshipper.com/profile/luis-r/59940/#panel2-2


Wow...WTH? What does his external NON-UBER profile have to do with the guy stating his opinion on this COMPLAINTS forum ? That's pretty low. Is that how players roll around here?

For whatever reason, he discovered this forum and shared his discontent. Is there some rule here which says you must start with something positive? Maybe he didn't have anything positive to share. I've met several drivers who felt hoodwinked within the first week of signing on. They just deactivated and moved on. How many have just silently dropped out?

Some of the vitriol on this forum is ridiculous. Now I am concerned that someone may identify my company. I was not to worried about that in the beginning, but I don't want my husband to end up in a mud pit because I irritate someone.


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> Yes, You give good head...


So, it seems some members are playing the divergent role on behalf of Uber. Very sad.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Oh good Lord in heaven. Have you not read the other posts? Some people are just way too high strung. Wine can help with that


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh dear this has become my Saturday night too. Watching SNL, thankfully my hubby had a great Uber day driving so he quit at 8pm


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

One Direction blows goats, they are scamming SNL


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

Casandria said:


> Oh good Lord in heaven. Have you not read the other posts? Some people are just way too high strung. Wine can help with that


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Wow...WTH? What does his external NON-UBER profile have to do with the guy stating his opinion on this COMPLAINTS forum ? That's pretty low. Is that how players roll around here?
> 
> For whatever reason, he discovered this forum and shared his discontent. Is there some rule here which says you must start with something positive? Maybe he didn't have anything positive to share. I've met several drivers who felt hoodwinked within the first week of signing on. They just deactivated and moved on. How many have just silently dropped out?
> 
> Some of the vitriol on this forum is ridiculous. Now I am concerned that someone may identify my company. I was not to worried about that in the beginning, but I don't want my husband to end up in a mud pit because I irritate someone.


Umm, actually if you had bothered to read above, The OP stated he used his real first name, and "headshot" I just confirmed it. Really with an image search via Google from his avatar. Really, most of the people don't even know how to check facts here, even with the simplistic way Google works. There wasn't really any "vitriol" involved, the OP really brought this all on himself.

Just like you, I keep my identity private, but this individual decided not to. And we already know your a limo-shrill. Tell us something new?


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

He is pissed off that Uber is stealing his fares and he must not be getting ****ed properly


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

The following message is the one I sent by e-mail to Uber. Let be honest, stop working for Uber, Uber is fraud, 20 % from the driver and Surge Pricing from riders:

Please close my account effective immediately. You are worthless, supsupper worthless and you are fraud. You are a scam! You robbed me in my payments and you dare to intimidate and threatened me as if you own the world. Guess what, "**** YOU UBER".


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Is English your second language?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Just when I thought it couldn't get any better. OK, I may need to reevaluate my definition of entertainment.


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Umm, actually if you had bothered to read above, The OP stated he used his real first name, and "headshot" I just confirmed it. Really with an image search via Google from his avatar. Really, most of the people don't even know how to check facts here, even with the simplistic way Google works. There wasn't really any "vitriol" involved, the OP really brought this all on himself.
> 
> Just like you, I keep my identity private, but this individual decided not to. And we already know your a limo-shrill. Tell us something new?


Real Americans stand strong, firm, and any comment shall be legally binding.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

I see it as free entertainment, but limo****er up there probably thinks our husbands are illegals.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

wisuber said:


> He is pissed off that Uber is stealing his fares and he must not be getting ****ed properly


Really, the OP walks in here and simply states "**** Uber". It's like farting on a windy day or pissing in the wind. Really it's no more productive then me bashing the OP.

If you want this place to actually be productive, then well - add something useful. If your just going to keep saying "**** Uber" I'm just going to make fun of you and make you go away.

There is absolutely a place for Taxi-shrils, Limo-shrils, Uber-shrils. This is what adds to discussions. When all you have to say is "**** Uber" your just being a crybaby.


----------



## Luis Romero (Dec 21, 2014)

wisuber said:


> He is pissed off that Uber is stealing his fares and he must not be getting ****ed properly


You are a disgusting woman, shame on you.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

oh shit don't tell me you are a right wing nut job too?

And please let me know if I am in danger of losing my account if the shit I spew is against TOS or something


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> You are a disgusting woman, shame on you.


Thank God I am getting ****ed properly though, and not by Uber but by my Uber driving MAN!


----------



## Lou W (Oct 26, 2014)

Now I remember you.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> Real Americans stand strong, firm, and any comment shall be legally binding.


Dude. whatever the hell you are smoking, I want to resell it - it's some really good stuff. We already need a second revenue stream, since we are all making nothing driving amirite?


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

It's all fun and games until the xanies meet the wine and then it's time to say, so long, farewell, au wiedersehen, goodbye, adieu, adieu, to you and you and you.


----------



## wisuber (Dec 13, 2014)

Oh snap, find your way to bed woman. I am gonna do the same. Twas fun, until next time. Uber on my friends!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Umm, actually if you had bothered to read above, The OP stated he used his real first name, and "headshot" I just confirmed it. Really with an image search via Google from his avatar. Really, most of the people don't even know how to check facts here, even with the simplistic way Google works. There wasn't really any "vitriol" involved, the OP really brought this all on himself.
> 
> Just like you, I keep my identity private, but this individual decided not to. And we already know your a limo-shrill. Tell us something new?


I've been upfront about my position all along, just never listed the company.

You took it upon yourself to lambaste this guy for posting his complaint in the-gasp-COMPLAINTS forum, then dragged his external profile in to the thread in some bizarre attempt to further insult him. Um...yeah, I'm sticking with vitriol, Alex.

I think the forum moderator is pretty cool, and appreciate his approach. He lets people work it out, unless it gets hostile. I have yet to see the moderator tell a newcomer they were out of line because they complained before they formally introduced themselves.

As for the self-appointed moderators, they always find a way to bring out the worst in every forum. Like the tech guys who lash out at a newcomer for asking a question instead of using Google. Then the thread becomes a big pi**ing match, while the technical question falls off the map.


----------



## No-tippers-suck (Oct 20, 2014)

I just get a little sneak preview about how New Years Eve might turn out :

Tonight "Saturday" I started at 4:15pm and just came home at 10pm..
I made $45 bucks in fares as Uber likes to say.

$45 on almost 6 hours WTF !!!


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I've been upfront about my position all along, just never listed the company.
> 
> You took it upon yourself to lambaste this guy for posting his complaint in the-gasp-COMPLAINTS forum, then dragged his external profile in to the thread in some bizarre attempt to further insult him. Um...yeah, I'm sticking with vitriol, Alex.
> 
> ...


OH SWEET - I'm self appointed moderator now. send me a badge so I can wear it. I called the OP out because how many other new people just come here and shit all over the place, and run away. And your damn right I'm checking if someone says it's their real name. I don't want some unsuspecting person out there to have their real name screwed over. It happens more then you think. Notice now the OP didn't deny it, which is a good thing. I don't think you get that part.

I also like the moderators here. I also expect to see this thread disappear by morning. I may even get a warning here. But that's life in the fast internet lane.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> OH SWEET - I'm self appointed moderator now. send me a badge so I can wear it. I called the OP out because how many other new people just come here and shit all over the place, and run away. And your damn right I'm checking if someone says it's their real name. I don't want some unsuspecting person out there to have their real name screwed over. It happens more then you think. Notice now the OP didn't deny it, which is a good thing. I don't think you get that part.
> 
> I also like the moderators here. I also expect to see this thread disappear by morning. I may even get a warning here. But that's life in the fast internet lane.


Maybe it is for you, that's not how I prefer to engage with people. As a globalization professional, I give people the benefit of a doubt and a chance to explain a little further, especially when it appears that my language may not be their first language. If my activity, whether job, or social networking, kills my desire to be civil, it's time to halt that activity.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Maybe it is for you, that's not how I prefer to engage with people. As a globalization professional, I give people the benefit of a doubt and a chance to explain a little further, especially when it appears that my language may not be their first language. If my activity, whether job, or social networking, kills my desire to be civil, it's time to halt that activity.


So - let me be a little blunt. I'm trying to get this thread deleted. Apparently the mods here aren't fast enough, but not a big deal. But while it still exists, I'm chatting away. Other members are helping as well, having a bit of fun at the OP's expense.

Glad your a "Globalization professional". Not sure what that really means in the context here, but good on you.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> So - let me be a little blunt. I'm trying to get this thread deleted. Apparently the mods here aren't fast enough, but not a big deal. But while it still exists, I'm chatting away. Other members are helping as well, having a bit of fun at the OP's expense.
> 
> Glad your a "Globalization professional". Not sure what that really means in the context here, but good on you.


Why are you trying to get it deleted? He's a real person, and apparently fed up with Uber enough to quit. I could have lived another day without the F word, but that doesn't seem to get threads deleted.

If I were a partner I'd rather hear what happened, where and when was he driving, how was he on boarded, etc. I like to learn from the successes and failures of others. I have learned a lot on this forum -particularly about transportation in other cities.

I think the information pool is drying up though.

My reference to the globalization aspect was to emphasize that I deal with many cultures and people who are not particularly fluent in English . It's imperative that I help them communicate with me or my teams. Honestly, sometimes they say the craziest things. And sometimes, I find they meant it exactly as sounded, and I still must be diplomatic, as I destroy another squeeze ball.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Why are you trying to get it deleted? He's a real person, and apparently fed up with Uber enough to quit. I could have lived another day without the F word, but that doesn't seem to get threads deleted.
> 
> If I were a partner I'd rather hear what happened, where and when was he driving, how was he on boarded, etc. I like to learn from the successes and failures of others. I have learned a lot on this forum -particularly about transportation in other cities.
> 
> ...


Well, We can always just ask the mods here to make a sub forum "**** Uber". That would really solve the problem.

Let's really look at the posts the OP made in the first 4 hours of creating his new account: 

"Uber is a scam"
"Uber is illegal"
"Uber is stealing trips" (I think he meant to say tips)
"Earnings are negatively red" (I think he meant to say puts you in the red)
Not a single post has any fact or substance to back it up. I mean - come on, even the anti-uber shrills here at least have facts and can put a complete competent sentence together. I call them out just as hard.

I could have also ignored the OP, like I said I would. Just like you have an agenda for the limo drivers of Texas, I have an agenda for the good drivers of Uber, Lyft and Sidecar.

Like you, I have worked with people from many different countries and different dialects and using english as a second language. It's very simple - If you talk like you have shit in your mouth, your eventually going to get called out in public or private. I could go as far as to say the reason the OP had a difficult time with Uber is most likely the language barrier, simply based on his ability to convey a message here.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Well, We can always just ask the mods here to make a sub forum "**** Uber". That would really solve the problem.
> 
> Let's really look at the posts the OP made in the first 4 hours of creating his new account:
> 
> ...


I have no agenda for "Texas limo drivers", as many of them have been complicit in the protectionist laws in place. I have an agenda for sensible, fair and enforceable laws, to promote sustainable and safe transportation, and economic growth in my city. I like to share driving And business startup tips with legal drivers, especially those who have no experience but are passionate about driving.

You are probably right about a language barrier, I just don't prefer the bully approach with people who aren't as fluent as I am. He didn't come in insulting drivers, he came in obviously feeling ripped off. He also seems to be repeating a lot of taxi rhetoric. Maybe he's one of those taxi drivers who believed things would be better, who knows, I'm done over analyzing it, and I think I need to be done with this forum. The onslaught of pointless profanity in this thread, and a few others lately, is beneath me. My momma raised me better than this.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> still doesn't change the fact you won't actually provide anything useful to any of the members here


That's a fact huh. I'm curious as to how you came to that conclusion. ESP? Crystal ball? Uber told you so it must be true?



DjTim said:


> It's like walking into a bar and yelling at the bartender "HEY THIS BAR IS SHIT, BUT GIVE ME A BEER


You're the same guy that came up with the above analogy though, right? He didn't come in and say the forum was shit. If he had, then maybe you would have had something worth posting.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> There wasn't really any "vitriol" involved, the OP really brought this all on himself.


He didn't bring anything on himself. He made a coment and you started your bullshit.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I don't want some unsuspecting person out there to have their real name screwed over.


We can tell you're very concerned with others, Uber Boy. At least the girl had an excuse (alcohol and drugs) for attacking the guy because his English/gammer isn't perfect. What's your mind clouded by?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> BTW, I like your philosophical expression, "BAR". But I suggest you better stop underestimating members because I bet my life you're not smarter than myself. So, FYI, I sent an email to Uber saying I stop effective and permanently driving for Uber and another email saying uber is worthless, scam, and robbed me on my payments. I also wrote to uber "**** YOU UBER". So, you're living mistaking the facts. Please silence your ignorance.


The dumbest thing a person can say is:

"But I suggest you better stop underestimating members because I bet my life you're not smarter than myself".

Apart from the obvious grammatical and sentence structure errors, we don't really want a suicide occurring over a challenge made on a forum post!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Casandria said:


> I'm glad to know that he's incoherent to others. I thought it was either brain damage from too much mindless TV or the wine


Man! You Americans display very risky behaviour. That wine glass ON a Computer ON A FAULT LINE!

Playing chicken with an earthquake!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> Other members are helping as well, having a bit of fun at the OP's expense.


You're the one being a child. How could it possibly be at his expense? He made a valid comment, and you took off on him because he has a slight problem with the language, and some profile on some website isn't updated? What the hell is wrong with you?

I hope there's no physically, or mentally disabled folks here, I bet you'd really get a little stiffie making fun of them.

You're in serious need of an attitude adjustment.



DjTim said:


> When all you have to say is "**** Uber" your just being a crybaby.


(I think you meant to say "You're," instead of "Your.") English not your first language?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I'm seriously not trying to be a troll. I just like reading complete and competent sentences. Is it really too much to ask for something that makes sense without having to use Google to translate english back to english?


You forgot the capitals on "English" hehehe


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> Real Americans stand strong, firm, and any comment shall be legally binding.


Thank God he is a firm American. .. I don't think Australia could cope!


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I could go as far as to say the reason the OP had a difficult time with Uber is most likely the language barrier, simply based on his ability to convey a message here.


You could also go as far as to say the Earth is flat, but that would be rather senseless too, right? He clearly stated what his problem with Uber is -MONEY! Actually, lack of money.



DjTim said:


> simply based on his ability to convey a message here


Could you possibly have meant 'his INABILITY to convey...?'

I bet if you ask nicely Luis will help you with your English, Grammer Boy.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> You forgot the capitals on "English" hehehe


He didn't 'forget.'


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Wow! This forum is stepping up a notch in fighting the decay of the grammar! 

This is so anti-internet!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Killeen Ubur (Oct 29, 2014)

Casandria said:


> So, this is my Saturday night. I'm watching 24 on Amazon and periodically pausing it to check hubby's Uber to see if he's had any fares while simultaneously waiting for a new post in this thread. Yeah, I'm officially lame, but it's OK, the wine makes it all better


Casandria:

"(I don't mind not being able to see where I would be going, but it would be nice to know how long a trip is going to take ahead of time. I drove for the first time today and all 4 of them were pretty long trips; just worked out that way. And, no, I don't want to go to jail, but I also don't want my kids to starve, have the power cut off or be evicted so I'll take my chances.)"

"Wow looks like you recover from your dire plight like your kids may starve and the power may get cut off or you may get evicted....By your posting's here you sound pretty stable. Your just a con-man remember what we put out there on the internet stays out there for all to see....


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

You're not allowed to see the destination before starting the ride because Uber doesn't want drivers cherry picking rides. It does have its drawbacks for the rider though... Last night when I was getting those pings from Rockville, MD (40 mins away at best), I might have taken one provided they were going to Dulles Airport, or somewhere else close to home. I'm not driving to Rockville for a $5 fare though. With my luck, even if I had accepted, they would have cancelled on me before I got there.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I'm not a con man. My situation is very real. The wine was a gift from a friend who arranged to help us sell decorated Christmas cookies over the past 2 weeks to help make money. Her husband also has esophageal cancer. Nothing I was doing last night cost me a dime. I wasn't drunk or drugged out (my English wouldn't have remained so coherent had I been.)

My husband is doing much better, but I still worry about him out late at night doing this so I was playing along with everyone else to help take my mind off it and keep me awake as long as possible. 

If you're so inclined, you can read about our journey since my husband's cancer diagnosis you can go to the YouCaring fundraising site and search for "John Harris" Perhaps then you'll step off your judgmental soap box, but I doubt it since you seem to like it up there.


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your husband's cancer Casandria... We all find ourselves associated with Uber for different reasons. I hope your husband recovers and has many more years to share with you.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Thank you Jay2dresq. His last scan was clean so we are hopeful. It's the 3 deadliest cancer and we have met people with so many differently dramatic outcomes that it can be scary sometimes, but it does make you appreciate each day more!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Yes, I was an EMT for 10 years, I know that you can get wildly different outcomes. Cherish each new day as a gift. and I hope you share many more together. He is lucky to have you staying up and supporting him however you can.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Our son-in-law is an EMT (daughter is a nurse). I know the hard work you guys do and I also know you aren't shown nearly the appreciation you deserve for saving lives!


----------



## Jay2dresq (Oct 1, 2014)

Yep, I've cleaned up a lot of puke in the back of the boo-boo bus over the years. 

Things I've learned over the years as an EMT:

#1. If poison control says administer Ipecac, do it en route to the hospital. If you give it on the scene, you will definitely be cleaning puke out of your truck. 

#2. Big black trash bags are your friend. Tear a hole in the top, and slide it over their head like an apron. Now they really have to try hard to not get it in the bag.

#3. Always roll the patient AWAY from you!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Casandria said:


> So, this is my Saturday night. I'm watching 24 on Amazon and periodically pausing it to check hubby's Uber to see if he's had any fares while simultaneously waiting for a new post in this thread. Yeah, I'm officially lame, but it's OK, the wine makes it all better


 You should watch some of the "Taxi" episodes on you tube. Judd Hirsch is a [email protected]


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> So, are you willingly calling upon you the FBI and the Homeland Security as per your statement? I might have Uber against me but I my government, the USA. So, please let me know so I can proceed turning you over.


What tha fuuuuuucckkkkk?


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casandria said:


> So, this is my Saturday night. I'm watching 24 on Amazon and periodically pausing it to check hubby's Uber to see if he's had any fares while simultaneously waiting for a new post in this thread. Yeah, I'm officially lame, but it's OK, the wine makes it all better


Do you drive, too?


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Luis Romero said:


> I was told I was going to make good money but it was a lie. Uber is charging customers the lowest prices and take 20 percent from the driver so each driver is being robbed the little earnings.


You are correct.


----------



## Uber Jax (Sep 30, 2014)

.....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

DjTim said:


> I've been waiting ALL MY LIFE to post this meme. Enjoy.
> 
> View attachment 2977


 what?


----------



## ynohtnanotlob (Dec 22, 2014)

uber is not paying anyone correctly for every ride add up what your total is and then when they pay you you will see that it's a lot less than what you actually madeand that's for every day you go out then drive you will see that they short change everyone across the board they are crooks


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

ynohtnanotlob said:


> uber is not paying anyone correctly for every ride add up what your total is and then when they pay you you will see that it's a lot less than what you actually madeand that's for every day you go out then drive you will see that they short change everyone across the board they are crooks


I've noticed that sometimes the math doesn't work out... How often are you seeing this? Are you going back and calculating every ride?


----------



## Tommyo (Aug 18, 2014)

Uber partnership is a little bit like a reverse mortgage....but on a depreciating asset where the owner accelerates the depletion of said asset while attempting to squeeze a wage out of his uninsured labor.

On second thought - Uber partnership is more akin to a tractor pull. Insert video of a tractor pull here. Same deal.

As the tractor travels the course, the weights are pushed forward of the sled's axles, pushing the front of the sled into the ground, synthetically creating a gain in weight until the tractor is no longer able to overcome the force of friction. Some sleds have grouser bars that act like teeth and dig into the soil to stop the sled.[3]


----------



## Uber9 (Nov 16, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> Uber partnership is a little bit like a reverse mortgage....but on a depreciating asset where the owner accelerates the depletion of said asset while attempting to squeeze a wage out of his uninsured labor.


So true!


----------



## DriversOfTheWorldUnite (Nov 11, 2014)

Tommyo said:


> Uber partnership is a little bit like a reverse mortgage....but on a depreciating asset where the owner accelerates the depletion of said asset while attempting to squeeze a wage out of his uninsured labor.
> 
> On second thought - Uber partnership is more akin to a tractor pull. Insert video of a tractor pull here. Same deal.
> 
> As the tractor travels the course, the weights are pushed forward of the sled's axles, pushing the front of the sled into the ground, synthetically creating a gain in weight until the tractor is no longer able to overcome the force of friction. Some sleds have grouser bars that act like teeth and dig into the soil to stop the sled.[3]


what the hell is this nonsense


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

What's amazing here in this thread now? This guy who created this thread hasn't been back since Sunday at 2:45am. I guess after all the shit that I took from everyone, *****ing at this guy - that I'm right in the end. 

Have a wonderful Christmas everyone!


----------

